# Hello, people!



## Bosco (Nov 23, 2015)

I've run out of reasons not to write, so here I am.

I've checked out all the writing forums, and it looks like this is the grooviest, most happening place to be!

Cheers,

Bosco


----------



## Bard_Daniel (Nov 23, 2015)

Hey Bosco!

Once you pass the "trial of ten posts" you can select your avatar, customize your profile and start considering posting some of your work for critique. Until then, get comfy and settled in! We have a good community here!

Be sure to check out the writing contests as well, as they can be a hoot, and the Mentor Directory.

Have a good one!


----------



## Joe_Bassett (Nov 23, 2015)

Hi!
Welcome to the coolest place on the Internet! Hope to see you around!
Hiro


----------



## am_hammy (Nov 23, 2015)

Hey Bosco! Welcome to WF. So glad you decided to try us out. You won't be disappointed, promise. This was the first forum I found when I searched around for one and I don't regret my decision one bit. There's a lot to do around here so get cozy and have a look around. Happy exploring! =)


----------



## JustRob (Nov 24, 2015)

Hi Bosco. Never mind the opinions of these purple people. Take it from an itinerant who's been lurking around here for less than a year that this is a now place. That's pretty reassuring to someone like me, who's still building a computer in the 1960s and writing a novel in 2011, so I really am dividing my time here. I'm currently expecting a parcel to arrive from 1980, that's 1980 America, so it's taking a while to get here in 2015 Britain, ten days so far in fact. When it's here and now in the present I'll be passing it on to Christmas. Yes, it's a Christmas present for someone. I hope the fact that I'm still around here after almost a year proves how tolerant this crowd are, so don't be afraid to dive in.

Just a thought though, maybe a rarity in my muddled mind. When you post here you are already _writing, _so why not practise writing well, even this sort of twaddle? Make it a habit, not an ordeal reserved for special occasions, and get yourself a readership from the very beginning. You can already post on existing threads, so make it intelligent and witty and opinionated. The key statement is always in my signature and here it is again.

'The most difficult criticism that a writer has to comprehend is silence.' So speak up. ​


----------



## Enaragon (Nov 24, 2015)

Welcome!


----------



## Bosco (Nov 24, 2015)

Thank you all! Now I just need to work up the gumption to post something.


----------



## Blade (Nov 24, 2015)

:welcome:Welcome to the forums Bosco.

I would not worry too much about posting stuff. The comments here tend to be friendly and constructive. It is also good to keep in mind that the very fact that someone has responded to your material indicates it was worth their time to do so.:thumbl:

I would suggest that it would be a good idea to post some comments of your own. Not only will you be able to get to 10 posts in short order but it will give you a feel for putting up a useful, lucid response. It also gets your name out there and encourages other members to consider your material.:encouragement:

Anyway have a good look around and do not hesitate to ask questions if need be. Good luck in your writing endeavours.


----------



## Firemajic (Nov 24, 2015)

Heeeey Bosco! lets get you moooovin and groooovin... explore, critique, get involved in one of the challenges and have a blast... welcome to wonderful WF... My name is Julia and I ssssnap the whip in the fabulous poetry thread... hope to see you there...


----------



## Bosco (Nov 25, 2015)

Thanks for the reassurance, Blade. And Julia, I will likely see you over at the poetry place before too long.

Again, thanks all for the warm welcome.

Cheers!


----------



## Aquilo (Nov 25, 2015)

:hi:


----------



## escorial (Nov 28, 2015)

View attachment 10715


----------



## paryno (Dec 8, 2015)

This forum is definitely the grooviest! I'm new here and I'm already reading tons of useful and fun conversations  Welcome to the forum!


----------

